# Recommendation please: Best Marriage of Figaro?



## spokanedaniel (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi. I'm new here and this is my first post. I enjoy classical music, especially the baroque, but I've never listened to much opera. But I love Mozart, and a friend of mine is going to be singing the role of Cherubino in a university production of The Marriage of Figaro, and before going to her performance, I'd like to watch (DVD or Blu Ray) or listen to (CD) a performance.

But as I wade through the performances and reviews, I'm left unable to pick one.

I'd be grateful for people's recommendations on what you think is the best performance. This could be a video on DVD or Blu Ray, or just the audio on CD or download.

Thanks all in advance.

Daniel


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

The best CD performance is conducted by Jacobs

The best DVD from ROH conducted by Pappano


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

DavidA said:


> The best CD performance is conducted by Jacobs
> 
> The best DVD from ROH conducted by Pappano


Have both and concur


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2014)

I third the Jacobs recording. Wonderfully done.


----------



## spokanedaniel (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks for the recommendations. I've ordered the Pappano on Blu Ray. I'll post again after I've watched it.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

spokanedaniel said:


> Thanks for the recommendations. I've ordered the Pappano on Blu Ray. I'll post again after I've watched it.


Excellent! I've also seen that version live and it's wonderful.

And welcome to the forum by the way.


----------



## spokanedaniel (Dec 23, 2014)

Last night I watched the first part of Marriage of Figaro, (the Pappano) and I'm loving it. (MUCH better sound quality through the sound system on my projector than watching YouTube on the computer!!! -- No surprise there.) Later today I'm going to continue watching it.

So, your recommendation was so good that I have another question:

What do you consider the best Magic Flute available on BluRay (preferably) or DVD?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

spokanedaniel said:


> Last night I watched the first part of Marriage of Figaro, (the Pappano) and I'm loving it. (MUCH better sound quality through the sound system on my projector than watching YouTube on the computer!!! -- No surprise there.) Later today I'm going to continue watching it.












So, your recommendation was so good that I have another question:



spokanedaniel said:


> What do you consider the best Magic Flute available on BluRay (preferably) or DVD?
> Thanks in advance.


I'm biased because I adore Simon Keenlyside ...


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I really like the Von Stade version on CD . I own already the Bohm and Davis conducted ones


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2014)

If you ever want the Magic Flute on CD, I can't recommend enough the Klemperer EMI recording. It is not the complete opera - the spoken parts are left out. But Lucia Popp is the definitive Queen of the Night.


----------



## aajj (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm more than satisfied with this one. Levine conducting a cast that includes Dawn Upshaw, Thomas Hampson, Kiri Te Kanawa and Anne Sophie von Otter and lives up to the billing.


----------

